
Why Citationsy.com Doesn’t Have a Cookie Notice - tobr
https://citationsy.com/blog/why-citationsy-doesnt-have-a-cookie-notice/
======
denni9th
Thank you for not using the cookie notice! This is clearly a better way of
following this law, and probably what the EU intended when they created it.

Cookie notices have become a massive pain on the Internet. What really annoys
me is that these notices are on websites that don't even serve the EU. The
other day I was browsing the website for a local (non-EU) cellphone company,
on a local TLD, from an IP address registered to a local ISP, and I still had
to accept this meaningless popup.

~~~
salmo
Well the law applies to all EU citizens, at home or abroad, in one of the
weirdest jurisdiction overreaches I’ve ever seen.

So the company could have one or more EU citizen customers who even live in
the US.

But I clearly like the one cookie for sessions approach better, and most of
these alerts don’t actually fulfill the requirements anyway.

------
juped
Even if cookie notices did constitute some kind of consent (pretty debatable)
they would be a dark pattern that should be banned in the public interest
anyway (like, while I'm on the topic, infinite-scrolling slot machine
pseudo-"timelines").

------
JohnFen
Great job, Citationsy! That's how you do it.

------
em-bee
if users are logged in you can track everything they are doing while logged in
without any extra cookies.

